# Eat Your Heart Out



## Vernon Holt (Sep 11, 2004)

Opening morning, bow season, 62 pleasing degrees in North Georgia.  Playing field wide open, unspoiled since last season.

Acorns still green and growing in Gilmer County.  Impatient and/or hungering squirrels are dropping a few here and there, just enough to spread the acorn smell and stir the interest of Whitetails.

Hope all this bodes well for you North Geogia hunters.

Vernon


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 11, 2004)

You know how to get to us folks that are visting south ga and its hot and muggy.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 13, 2004)

We know what you mean...Vern.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Mr. Vernon.....*

I'm jealous.....

No doubt about it......

I sure wish that weather would move a little south.....


----------

